# Do your poodles like the cold??



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

We have been unusually cold here in n. Tx. We have a lot of ice, looks like snow but it isn't!! Been in the 20's & teens for 3 days BRRRRRRR!!

Anyway, Luce loves it! She runs, jumps, and frolics around. I have a sweater for her, forget to put it on, and she still seems fine without it. Her last grooming was on Nov 8 and was cut way too short - 1/2"!! Was a mis -communication with the groomer.

Maybe I will remember tomorrow


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy does not mind the cold as long as we keep moving (although it has dipped below freezing here a couple of times so far this winter). She does get chilled if it is cold and windy, though, especially just after a clip, so has a warm jumper for those days. I keep it on top of the dog crate in the car - that way it is always to hand for walks!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz loves the cold. I put her fleece coat on if it's in the teens, otherwise not, because she runs so much and so fast that she's bound to stay warm if it's above 20 degrees.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have only been letting the dogs out for a quick zoom around the yard; Maddy would love more but Indy comes dashing back to the house after doing her business and a quick couple of laps around the yard. It's been really cold here, -30 quite a bit, dipping to -40 last week! I still run but I haven't been taking them because it's just too cold for them, I think. Even if I dressed them up, the parts that aren't covered would get frost bite I think. Ironically, they aren't acting as overly energetic as I thought they would without their runs; we play ball in the house but it's not the same.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Mine love the first frosts - in particular running on crispy scrunchy grass! They both got all excited and puppy-ish 

Not sure how Pushkin will react to the cold as this is his first winter with us, but Pippin is fine with it - and she adores snow!! Of course, our climate is a bit milder than the UK, more wet and windy, as the sea keeps the temperature up a bit, but last winter we got some really cold snaps and one horrendous snow-fall on the west of the Island, but Pippin just had great fun! Always make sure she's well wrapped up though 

This was her digging in it last winter


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my I can't hardly keep her inside.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Mine hate the cold. This morning it is around 50 (pretty cold for us) and Bonnie stood at the back door, sniffed the air, turned around and trotted back to the warm bed. I'll probably have to force her outsdie after breakfast to do her business. Both of them high step over the grass when it's wet. If there is a bit of frost on the grass Bonnie poops on the patio. I wonder what they would do if they saw snow? I should take them to the mountains and see.
Whooses.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Jack and Lady are fine with the cold weather. Old Indie has to be carried outside or she'll go anywhere in the house as long as she doesn't have to get cold!

She is good if I carry her outside a few times a day, the other two are good as gold, they run out the doggie door and slide around for awhile and then come back in to get warm….

Indie is a Princess now….an old, curmudgeon Princess...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MonaLisa said:


> Oh my I can't hardly keep her inside.


I understand! I too have a poodle who _loves _impersonating a popsicle.  He _never_ seems to be bothered by the cold. (Just watching him outdoors in winter makes me shiver!) He's been a snow aficionado since he was a puppy. :smow:


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

My spoo doesn't seem bothered, ever, and will romp through the snow gleefully. My mini on the other hand, hates the cold. It has been -22F (-30C) here with the windchill though, so I can hardly blame him!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou & Apollo LOVE the cold! 
They usually start panting and seem uncomfortable if it's above 73F indoors. And it's below freezing outside and they act like it's perfect weather!!! They run and play! But I only let them play outside for a little bit, it worries me. But they seem fine even without doggy clothes (not my cup of tea  ) 
They love licking the ice that accumulated on the yard chair LOL

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Both Roxy and Beau loved the snow and cold. Beau was really uncomfortable in anything above 75 or 80 degrees. Roxy had a wider range. Here's Beau wanting to keep playing soccer in the snow. Temp was about 20 and I had given him a short haircut and he just loved the cold


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka slows down visibly in the Summer at the dog park. A half hour - twenty minutes is fine. His real energy starts to show up in the Fall. 

And we did two hours today at -5C. lol


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny LOVES the cold and snow. Guess it's the Canuck in him, eh? I happened to speak with his breeder today and wow, is cold up in Saskatchewan!!! We are only getting our first snow today....and it's sort of a dusting.

Funny thing, I had a fleece sweater type coat I altered (was a little big) thinking it might be nice when it gets really cold. So, I put it on him (it is turquoise and lime green and he looks great in it!) and out we went. However, he kept trying to reach around and pull it off. AND, when he was ready to go, he would not go until I took the sweater off, and then he did. Guess he told me!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It seems like the kind of weather they grow up in is the kind of weather they like.  Isn't that just like a poodle to go with the flow? Mine are only bothered by the heat if it gets over 95 or so.


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

My three love snow.


----------

